# Will this kit fit/be applicable to this Kurt vise?



## civdiv99 (Dec 30, 2012)

As the topic says.  I've had this vise for awhile, but I noted it has never had a thrust bearing, and me thinks I should correct that.  (this assumes it should have to begin with)  Or, Other options here?












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 30, 2012)

Your vise is a D60 according the casting numbers. This is the kit you need.

http://www.kurtworkholding.com/d60-kit-p-464-l-en.html


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 5, 2013)

The older Kurts didn't use the thrust washer in them. The newer ones use the thrust washer. When I would rebuild the Kurts at work, if they didn't have them, I would put the kit in.


----------



## flutedchamber (Jan 6, 2013)

One nice thing about the Kurt D60 vise is that it opens to more than 6 inches.  Mine opens to 6 1/8.


----------

